# Newbie



## Holly Marie (Jan 19, 2020)

Hiya, recently diagnosed with type 2 diabetes. Really struggling at the moment with it all and feel a bit stuck then I found myself here at 2am! That’s about it..


----------



## Northerner (Jan 19, 2020)

Holly Marie said:


> Hiya, recently diagnosed with type 2 diabetes. Really struggling at the moment with it all and feel a bit stuck then I found myself here at 2am! That’s about it..


Hi Holly Marie, welcome to the forum  Very sorry to hear about your diagnosis  How did it come about? Sorry to hear you are struggling - hopefully we can help you to understand things a bit better and set about tackling things so you can feel much more positive about things!  Are you on any medication for your diabetes?

Diabetes is a serious condition, but fortunately for us it's one that there is a great deal known about, so it is one that can be managed very successfully without having to negatively affect your life. Indeed, many people find that the adaptations they make can result in them feeling much happier and healthier than they have for some time  I'll try not to overload you with information, because I know there is a lot to take in, but take things at your own pace - nothing drastic is going to happen overnight, this is more of a marathon than a sprint 

I would suggest starting by reading the excellent Maggie Davey's letter, which will give you a very solid overview of what it's all about and strategies for dealing with it. I'd also suggest getting a copy of the highly recommended Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker, which is written in a very positive, non-judgemental way and will guide you through the early weeks and months. Diabetes, as you are no doubt aware by now, is chiefly about the food you eat, in particular the carbohydrate content. However, it's a little more complicated than that as we all have our own individual tolerances for those carbs (the differences are thought to be due, in part, to the gut bacteria which process the food - this is unique to every individual). Ideally, therefore, you need to learn your own body's tolerances for your different food choices so that you can find out what things you tolerate well, and which you may need to either reduce in your diet or exclude entirely. By learning this you will be able to tailor your diet so it retains maximum flexibility whilst maintaining good blood sugar levels - you could just go extremely low-carb, as some people do, but I always think it is better to start off by learning about yourself first - why cut out the things you enjoy and which don't have a significant impact on you? 

How do you monitor the effects of food? Really, the only way is by testing your blood sugar levels before and after eating, as described in Test,Review, Adjust by Alan S. If you do decide to get a meter then the cheapest option we have come across is the SD Codefree Meter which has test strips at around £8 for 50 (you can pay as much as £30 for 50 test strips for other brands, but they all do the same job with the same degree of accuracy!). Keep a Food Diary, recording what you eat each day, and include the amount of carbs in each meal (use the information on packaging or a book like Carbs and Cals ), alongside the before and after meal blood sugar levels. This way you will build up a very useful record that will help you to spot patterns and make decidsions on what changes you may need to make to improve things further 

Finally, if you are able, do try and get into a routine of regular daily exercise - a brisk walk after eating is particularly beneficial, but whatever you can do and enjoy is fine, as it makes your body more sensitive to the insulin it is producing and will really help with your blood sugar management 

Please let us know if you have any questions or concerns - nothing is considered 'silly'!  We're here to help, and happy to do it


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 19, 2020)

Hello @Holly Marie 

Welcome to the forum, though sorry you have to be here. 

Northie has given you some great pointers above, so get stuck into those links and sources of support. 

There are centuries of lived experience on the forum, so fire away with any questions you have, and post away with rants, moans and raging - folks here will instinctively ‘get it’ and no questions will be thought of as too obvious or ‘silly’

 Keep us posted with your progress. We will be with you every step of the way


----------



## Toucan (Jan 19, 2020)

Hello Maria, and welcome from me as well.
So good that you have joined the forum, there is plenty of help and support here.

I can still remember that big shock of first diagnosis although it was over 8 years ago, it really knocked me off my feet
Please try to stay positive as there are many good solutions, but there is no ‘one size fits all’ and you need to find what right for you. 
I'm sure you will find your answers in the information Northerner has given you.
For me it was low-carb eating, more exercise, supported by some medication. Took a while to sort it out and there were ups and downs, but I now feel healthier and have more energy than I ever had before diagnosis.
Please let us know how it goes for you and ask any questions you have. There is plenty of experience and help here.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 19, 2020)

Welcome to the forum Holly from a fellow T2.


----------



## SueEK (Jan 19, 2020)

Hi and welcome. Well done for joining this forum, it’s going to be a real benefit to you. Don’t worry too much as we have all been on your position and know how scary it can be but with the advice and support you will get here you will soon have things clearer in your head in what to do and most importantly what is best for you. Have a good look round the site and ask us any questions you have, nothing is too big or small so please do join in.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 19, 2020)

Err, in view of your age is it 100% certain you are Type 2?  What tests have been/are being done?


----------



## Holly Marie (Jan 19, 2020)

Thank you ALL for the warm welcome. To answer a few of your questions I went to the doctors for another reason (hba1c depending I will be having an operation in February) they took bloods and I was called back the next morning and asked to come in. That’s when they told me they thought I had diabetes were weren’t sure whether it was type 1 or 2 (because of my age), I then had 2 more blood tests and they confirmed it was type 2, my hba1c was 86 and I have a family history of type 1 and 2. I think the biggest struggle for me is I have literally NO self control. I have a history of mental health since age 11 and I binge a lot. As well as this diagnosis there’s a lot more going on in my life and everything just feels too much!! I just can’t quite figure out the food situation I find it very confusing. Uh I don’t know lol. I was put on 500 metformin once a day which they then put up to twice a day with the plan to increase to 3 times a day soon. The thing is since I was diagnosed I haven’t been checked since. Anyway I am sorry for ranting and probably not making much sense but it kind of feels good to just type it all out. I have a lot more to say but don’t want to be too annoying. Anyway thank you all again for the warm welcome it’s feels very reassuring knowing there’s a whole community out there who can support and help each other. Hope you’re all having a lovely Sunday. Holly xxx


----------



## Holly Marie (Jan 19, 2020)

Just to add I know what my BMI and weight and all that is and have lost 1st 5.6lb dice diagnosing but don’t know what I should be for my height etc


----------



## grovesy (Jan 19, 2020)

Holly Marie said:


> Just to add I know what my BMI and weight and all that is and have lost 1st 5.6lb dice diagnosing but don’t know what I should be for my height etc


The weight loss would point more to Type1, how did they confirm Type 2.


----------



## Toucan (Jan 19, 2020)

Holly Marie said:


> Thank you ALL for the warm welcome. To answer a few of your questions I went to the doctors for another reason (hba1c depending I will be having an operation in February) they took bloods and I was called back the next morning and asked to come in. That’s when they told me they thought I had diabetes were weren’t sure whether it was type 1 or 2 (because of my age), I then had 2 more blood tests and they confirmed it was type 2, my hba1c was 86 and I have a family history of type 1 and 2. I think the biggest struggle for me is I have literally NO self control. I have a history of mental health since age 11 and I binge a lot. As well as this diagnosis there’s a lot more going on in my life and everything just feels too much!! I just can’t quite figure out the food situation I find it very confusing. Uh I don’t know lol. I was put on 500 metformin once a day which they then put up to twice a day with the plan to increase to 3 times a day soon. The thing is since I was diagnosed I haven’t been checked since. Anyway I am sorry for ranting and probably not making much sense but it kind of feels good to just type it all out. I have a lot more to say but don’t want to be too annoying. Anyway thank you all again for the warm welcome it’s feels very reassuring knowing there’s a whole community out there who can support and help each other. Hope you’re all having a lovely Sunday. Holly xxx


Hello again Holly Marie, you certainly have a lot to cope with at present. Please keep typing if it help to tell us about it, and yes it does make sense.
It's difficult to focus on what to eat when there are a lot of stressful things going on, but if you feel you are able to cope with changing this at present, we can try and help.
As Northerner says a good place to start is by reading Maggie Davey's letter, and see if you can start to follow some of the ideas in that. If that doesn't fit to well with your current situation, then let us know what sort of eating pattern you follow and we may be able to suggest some changes.
Best wishes for a better nights sleep tonight!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 19, 2020)

Holly Marie said:


> Just to add I know what my BMI and weight and all that is and have lost 1st 5.6lb dice diagnosing but don’t know what I should be for my height etc


Like @trophywench has suggested, it's possible that it may be Type 1, given your age, family history and rapid weight loss. If you feel at all unwell, do go straight back to the doctors and let them know, as things can progress quickly - the metformin will do little for you if it does turn out to be Type 1 - possibly in the early stages - and you need to be sure you are on the correct treatment. Keep an eye on your weight and try not to worry, you will get through this and we can totally understand how you are feeling {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 19, 2020)

To help figuring what to eat you could self test. Test before and 1 - 2 hours after eating. This will show you what affect food has on your blood glucose (BG), along with any changes you make. Keep a food diary, along with a record of your levels. After a couple of weeks you should start to see a pattern.
It isn't food what affects BG. It's carbohydrates in particular. It's possible to have some. Which, how much, and what with is the question. Self testing will help find that out.


----------



## ianf0ster (Jan 19, 2020)

Hi Holly Marie,   Was that weight loss unexpected or were you trying to lose some weight?
Although most Type 2 diabetics are over-weight, around 10% of us are normal weight (like me) or even under-weight. 

I think you understand that you ned to control your eating much more. Which foods do you tend to binge on?  Most find it is ones with a combination of both high carbs (either sugars or starches) and high fats. Eat until you feel full, but only eat things that will help you feel full - then you won't be bingeing.

For a Type 2 diabetic, carbohydrates of any description can be a major problem since when they are eaten they can all turn into glucose in your bloodstream so quickly and keep you feeling hungry. On the other hand fats particularly full fat dairy, fatty meat , fatty fish are not a big problem because at least (without high carbs) they tend to make you feel full and they have the least effect on your blood glucose.

The combination of Protein and Fat is really good for many Type 2 diabetics. So fatty fish is good and eggs are almost the perfect food.
I ignore '5 A Day', but try to eat salad leaves and above ground vegetables rather than fruit/fruit juice.


----------



## Holly Marie (Jan 19, 2020)

grovesy said:


> The weight loss would point more to Type1, how did they confirm Type 2.


 3 blood tests, they originally tested for type 1 because of my age then said it was type 2 and I think BMI and family history


----------



## Holly Marie (Jan 19, 2020)

Thank 


Toucan said:


> Hello again Holly Marie, you certainly have a lot to cope with at present. Please keep typing if it help to tell us about it, and yes it does make sense.
> It's difficult to focus on what to eat when there are a lot of stressful things going on, but if you feel you are able to cope with changing this at present, we can try and help.
> As Northerner says a good place to start is by reading Maggie Davey's letter, and see if you can start to follow some of the ideas in that. If that doesn't fit to well with your current situation, then let us know what sort of eating pattern you follow and we may be able to suggest some changes.
> Best wishes for a better nights sleep tonight!


thank you so so much. I will take some time out now and read through the post thank you again


----------



## Holly Marie (Jan 19, 2020)

Northerner said:


> Like @trophywench has suggested, it's possible that it may be Type 1, given your age, family history and rapid weight loss. If you feel at all unwell, do go straight back to the doctors and let them know, as things can progress quickly - the metformin will do little for you if it does turn out to be Type 1 - possibly in the early stages - and you need to be sure you are on the correct treatment. Keep an eye on your weight and try not to worry, you will get through this and we can totally understand how you are feeling {{{HUGS}}}


Thank you so much, you’re all so kind and lovely. I think due to my weight, family history and my hba1c was 86? They did test for type 1 originally but then confirmed it was type 2. I also test with the finger prick occasionally, I was 14 to start and recently it has been 6-7 x


----------



## Holly Marie (Jan 19, 2020)

The 


Ralph-YK said:


> To help figuring what to eat you could self test. Test before and 1 - 2 hours after eating. This will show you what affect food has on your blood glucose (BG), along with any changes you make. Keep a food diary, along with a record of your levels. After a couple of weeks you should start to see a pattern.
> It isn't food what affects BG. It's carbohydrates in particular. It's possible to have some. Which, how much, and what with is the question. Self testing will help find that out.


thank you kindly, I will be getting a new machine soon as I have the contour next but the strips are ridiculous. I did see up the top someone suggested another one so I will look into that instead and I did do the food diary etc but I just didn’t stick to it and it’s frustrating because I know I HAVE to. I recently moved out as well and obviously cook all my own things now and it’s expensive to get all the right things for us all x


----------



## Holly Marie (Jan 19, 2020)

ianf0ster said:


> Hi Holly Marie,   Was that weight loss unexpected or were you trying to lose some weight?
> Although most Type 2 diabetics are over-weight, around 10% of us are normal weight (like me) or even under-weight.
> 
> I think you understand that you ned to control your eating much more. Which foods do you tend to binge on?  Most find it is ones with a combination of both high carbs (either sugars or starches) and high fats. Eat until you feel full, but only eat things that will help you feel full - then you won't be bingeing.
> ...


I was trying to lose the weight but had lost a little unexpected weight before diagnosed but I have an operation coming up and think it may have been stress related that caused all of that? I really don’t know. Thank you so much for your advice, it’s annoying for me because I do know all of these things but I just don’t do it I comfort eat a lot and it’s really anything that’s here.. I have swapped out biscuit for Gallun sugar free and swapped out my milk for red and basically everything I eat normally I have swapped out to a healthier and sugar free alternative where possible but Christmas I think may have pushed back a few steps


----------



## Drummer (Jan 19, 2020)

It seems that you have been eating biscuits, and drinking milk and things which are 'sugar free' and 'healthy'?
That might be the problem, as type two diabetes isn't about sugar, it is an inability to deal with carbohydrate, which means starches and sugars. They can make you feel hungry, maintain a need for sweet things, and many high carb foods are lacking in nutrients.


----------



## Ditto (Jan 19, 2020)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Holly Marie (Jan 19, 2020)

Drummer said:


> It seems that you have been eating biscuits, and drinking milk and things which are 'sugar free' and 'healthy'?
> That might be the problem, as type two diabetes isn't about sugar, it is an inability to deal with carbohydrate, which means starches and sugars. They can make you feel hungry, maintain a need for sweet things, and many high carb foods are lacking in nutrients.


I just used the biscuits and milk as examples but I have swapped out a lot of things I ate before for other things is what I meant. I honestly think I need things explained to me in a dumbed down version:::


----------



## Drummer (Jan 20, 2020)

Biscuits made from flour are high in starch, even full fat milk is quite high in the sugar lactose, so the things you are changing to are not low in carbs.


----------



## Holly Marie (Jan 20, 2020)

O


Drummer said:


> Biscuits made from flour are high in starch, even full fat milk is quite high in the sugar lactose, so the things you are changing to are not low in carbs.


oh dear, this is why I have come to this forum for some help and support as I am so new to this I basically thought cut out sugar and I’m all good. Clearly not, thank you though for the advice as I really didn’t know.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 20, 2020)

Each individual person with diabetes has a different tolerance to carbohydrate  @Holly Marie

From reading previous posts I know that @Drummer has always been very sensitive to carbohydrate, even before diabetes came on the scene, so has found eating a very low carbohydrate diet to be the best way forward. But many on the forum find they are fine with moderate carbohydrate intake, and have either kept their diet quite similar to how it was before but with better portion control, or have made some simple swaps and changes to reduce the overall carbohydrate in meals.

Sugar is just one form of carbohydrate, but as the body’s preferred and easiest energy source, your metabolism won’t really care if it’s sucrose or starch, and will break them both down into glucose quite quickly. So the things you have to be careful of are the obvious sweet stuff, but also bread, pastry, cereals, oats, anything made from flour, rice, root veg, sweet corn and most fruits.

It’s not that you can’t have any of these things necessarily, but that you have to work out what they do to your body as an individual, and what types and amounts your metabolism can cope with (and at what time of day... this can have an effect too, with breakfast often being the time when people are most sensitive to carbs).

The link that @Northerner suggested to ‘test review adjust’ is a very helpful one for working out what food suits your body, what swaps work (eg do seedy breads or whole meal versions of things make a difference for you):

_Really, the only way is by testing your blood sugar levels before and after eating, as described in Test,Review, Adjust by Alan S. If you do decide to get a meter then the cheapest option we have come across is the SD Codefree Meter which has test strips at around £8 for 50 (you can pay as much as £30 for 50 test strips for other brands, but they all do the same job with the same degree of accuracy!).
_​Just treat is as being your own science experiment... Good luck and let us know how you get on


----------



## Holly Marie (Jan 20, 2020)

Amazing, thank you so much. Feeling a little better now @everydayupsanddowns thank you. I am going to switch to the meter you suggested above as the one I have no the strips are too expensive so I will do that and keep you all updated on how I get on. Thank you all


----------



## Drummer (Jan 20, 2020)

Even though I have to avoid all high carb foods, the grains and potatoes and even legumes are off the menu, I can still eat quite a lot of plant based foods - and got down to normal levels on 50 gm of carbs a day, large salads, roast veges and stirfries - foods which are 10 percent carbs or less, other than high cocoa chocolate which I do not eat much of, and not every day. I aim not just for below diabetic levels but normal - and almost manage it. I have cream in my coffee, and on the berries I have in the freezer.
Others do eat more dense carbs, allow higher spikes, higher Hba1c levels, but I am perfectly content on no more than 40 gm of carbs a day and seeing normal numbers whenever I test after eating. I would have hoped for my Hba1c to be lower, but I think I was diabetic for a long time before diagnosis, so have to content with the status quo.


----------

